# Wanting to get a GSD, currently have a shih tzu



## xoxlinds (May 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am new to this site. My husband and I are looking to get a german ahepherd. Our female GSD passed away a couple years ago and we want another. We have a 5 year old male shih tzu. Our female GSD had alot of behavioral issues and so we really want a male german shepherd. Do you guys think it would be wise to bring a male gsd puppy in to our home with our little Shih tzu? I would not want anything to happen to him.

Looking forward to replies of people who know the ins and outs of this breed!

Lindsay


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

xoxlinds said:


> Hey everyone! I am new to this site. My husband and I are looking to get a german ahepherd. Our female GSD passed away a couple years ago and we want another. We have a 5 year old male shih tzu. Our female GSD had alot of behavioral issues and so we really want a male german shepherd. Do you guys think it would be wise to bring a male gsd puppy in to our home with our little Shih tzu? I would not want anything to happen to him.
> 
> Looking forward to replies of people who know the ins and outs of this breed!
> 
> Lindsay


Hello! Welcome to the site! Sex shouldn't make a difference when it comes to behavioral issues with dogs. That is mainly determined by temperament (from his/her lineage), and training. Also, I have HEARD (maybe someone else can shed some light on this) that dogs of the same sex don't get along as well as dogs of opposite sex. What behavioral issues did your previous GSD exhibit? Additionally, if your GSD is trained properly (enough time with the right trainer) then he or she should get along well with your other dog. However, if you don't put in enough effort to foster an acceptable relationship between them, then it's possible that there could be a problem.


----------



## xoxlinds (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply!! Our female was not papered, so we were unaware of her lines. She got along great with our shihtzu, but it was people she had issues with. She was scared of them..especially when people would come over. We have heard that males aren't as protective as females and whatnot. I dont know what to do.. my hubby works law enforcement and so thats his "breed" and I love yhem too, I just dont want anything to happen to my little guy!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Have you found a breeder you'd like to go with? A good breeder would want to know about your home situation (other pets, lifestyle, activity level, etc) and would make sure that you got a puppy that would best fit your life. They would take a lot of the guesswork out of it for you.


----------



## xoxlinds (May 1, 2015)

We havent found a breeder yet, we are not going to get one until later in the summer. That is a good idea though! I just feel like I don't even know where to start!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

A breeder will do temperament tests on all of the puppies and make a determination for you that way.  You just have to give them the traits that you would like in a puppy, and they'll try to find the best one for your needs. I would start with looking into breeders in your area, and making sure they're reputable.


----------



## xoxlinds (May 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Any advice on how to find a reputable breeder?


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Take a look in the puppy threads. There's loads of advice in the puppy section. Once you've decided what lines you think you want, you can google for breeders in your area. And/or you could start a thread asking for recommendations near where you live.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The same sex deal is usually in reference to two females:
Leerburg | Inter-Female Aggression in Dogs

Generally speaking a female would be what most would go with it. Just because your female had "issues" does not mean they all will! 

Find a quality breeder, let them know of your concerns and as always regardless of sex "TEMPERAMENT" is key!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

If your past dog was afraid of people, she's a poor example to judge future GSDs on. No GSD should be "afraid" of people. Having high defense or being protective and being afraid are not the same thing, in general language. Stability is stability and confidence is confidence, regardless of plumbing. 

I would steer you toward a female, honestly, due to several factors. A skittish GSD is a poor example, regardless of gender. 

Do you want working or show lines and what are your plans for the dog? Those are paramount to deciding on a breeder.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you have a small dog that needs to stay safe, I'd be looking for an adult GSD that's successfully lived with (been fostered with) small dogs. The right dog will have already gone through its "puppy crazies" and enjoy other dogs in all shapes and sizes.

Some rescues have foster homes that own dogs like yours -- they'll know exactly how the dog gets alone with little ones day in and day out, because they live with the dog. Ours has a one-year old in foster right now that lives with a feisty, bossy Yorkie in his foster home. He loves that little one. He seems to think it's really funny and cute when the little one pops off. THAT is the kind of dog you need. If you work with a good rescue, chances are high they can find you that kind of dog. Then your little one won't have to put up with a playful pup using it as a chew toy for a few months, while the pup learns self-control....


----------

